# goat sock



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

When/why do you use a goat sock? I asked a few people in our 4H and they all said they don't use them. The store was quick to sell me one and said I needed it, but I don't know when to use it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:?I don't even know what a goat sock IS!


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

I just use it when my goat gets clipped, to keep her warm. At least I think you're talking about those slip sleeve thingies. They insulate heat pretty well.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I am talking about those spandex tight fitting goat covers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would put them on when you want to keep them clean at shows. No reason to use them on the farm.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Exponentialdolphin said:


> I just use it when my goat gets clipped, to keep her warm. At least I think you're talking about those slip sleeve thingies. They insulate heat pretty well.


I figured they would keep them cool because the material is like under armor.


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

It's a pretty good insulator since it's so tight on their skin. Keep in mind I'd only use it if my goat just got clipped and it was about 55 degrees. It won't keep them warm if it's legitimately cold.


----------

